# 75g Mbuna tank upgrade



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Decided to upgrade from my 55g Mbuna tank to a bigger 75g tank for them. Few quick pics as I'm back on this project now.

Tank and stand as I got it.










After some sanding and paint work to make it a bit more modern looking.


















The start of the 3D background. Since I up moving from 55g to 75g and will have some extra 6" apce to play with I think I am going to build some actual caves that mold right into the background for the fish to actually go into, the rather than back light the caves from behind, I picked up some submersible Hydor blue LED lights which I am going to build into the caves and have them light up from inside. Also making the front part of the cave removable so that it will be easy to net fish in the future. Granted it doesn't look like much at all right now, but this will show what I am working towards. Once it's all done all the seams and edges will be hidden well and you'll never know it is removable.
last pic is just showing how the cave will be lite up from inside when done.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

This will be interesting to watch


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Right side cave starting to take on it's shape now.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Done for today, I wasn't sure at first if I was going to be happy with it but I'm liking the direction it is going now.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Got a bit more down today on the 3D background between doing Christmas stuff. Probably done working on it now for a couple days till after Christmas.


----------



## firefighter5 (Nov 25, 2014)

That looks nice.
I wish I had patience to do that.I need instant gradification ,so anything more then a week drives me nutz.Its my OCD.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Excellent work, as always, and I love your choice of decor outside the tank. Glad to see I'm not the only one who enjoys seeing less exotic fish species. :thumb:


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks, yep gotta love the less exotic species  I hear ya about the OCD thing firefighter, as I get older and soildly into "middle aged" I am finding my little OCD tenancies are getting stronger. Can be a good thing too though as I find it makes me more detail oriented about some things.

This 75g project is on hold for a few weeks now. We have a big winter fish auction coming up with my local club I am a part of and I plan to buy a bunch of fish for my 265g tank so I figure I'll fill the 75g up with water before the auction and use it as a Q-tank for a few weeks for the new fish till they are cleared to go into the big tank. Should be back on this 75g about the middle to end of Feb most likely.


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Good luck at the auction! I'm sure you'll keep us updated as to what you end up with!


----------

